# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Barber-Lane hopes for screen romance

## Perdita

Hollyoaks actress Nicole Barber-Lane has revealed her hope that her character will eventually find love.

The actress, who plays chief Myra McQueen hinted that her storyline could see a tiny spark with Mike Barnes (Tony Hirst) being reignited. 

Speaking to DS on the red carpet at this year's British Soap Awards, she said: "[Myra's single] at the moment, but who knows what the future brings? [She and Mike] had a bit of a dalliance, did you see that? I quite enjoyed that. I think Tony Hirst more than me!"

----------

lizann (14-05-2009)

----------


## Katy

I'd love her to get a romance. Ithink she is brilliant

----------


## LostVoodoo

she does need a proper storyline of her own that isn't just about the kids.

----------


## angel_eyes87

Yeah get her and Barnsey together, she well fancies him, he just doesn't know what to do, typical fella

----------


## lizann

I wonder what Michaela would say if her mum got with Barnesy (wasnt she in love with him even though he treats her like his daughter) 

I hope Myra gets some romance and Barnesy is kinda hot

----------


## angel_eyes87

> I wonder what Michaela would say if her mum got with Barnesy (wasnt she in love with him even though he treats her like his daughter) 
> 
> I hope Myra gets some romance and Barnesy is kinda hot


Michaela might be jealous, but shes with Zak, but knowing Michaela she would be jealous.

I would love these two to get together, they get along so well and they enjoy each others company. Barnsey is kinda hot

----------

